# Georges



## caféolé

Est-ce que ce prénom a des connotations spéciales (ennuyant, marrant, sexuel, gay...)?

Merci!


----------



## UglyPepa

C'est un peu vieillot, mais pas de connotation spéciale.


----------



## Baunilha

Pas de connotation


----------



## Ploupinet

Moi j'en vois une pourtant : j'ai déjà entendu plusieurs fois quelqu'un appeler un inconnu "Georges" dans des contextes d'attente, d'énervement,...
Par exemple : "Bon, Georges, t'avances ?" ou encore "Dis donc Georges, c'est pour aujourd'hui ou pour demain ?"


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

> Par exemple : "Bon, Georges, t'avances ?"


 
Oui, Ploup, mais actuellement c'est pareil avec « Maurice » ; va comprendre, Charles !


----------



## UglyPepa

Pour abonder dans le sens de Piotr, autrefois c'était Séraphin, par exemple.


----------



## Ploupinet

Je suis bien d'accord, mais il n'empêche que Georges peut aussi renvoyer à ça !


----------



## caféolé

Très très intéressant! Merci!


----------



## Calamitintin

Pas mal des prénoms de la génération de nos grands-parents (plus de 70 ans je dirais) peuvent être utilisés comme ça : Georges, Maurice, Bernard, Gaston...
Il y a aussi le fait que Georges a été un prénom très courant, c'est sans doute pour ça qu'on l'utilise dans ce sens : on a plus de chance que la personne devant s'appelle Georges que Pierre-Antoine.


----------



## Montaigne

Georges est en français le seul prénom résolument masculin qui dans l'orthographe anglaise (George) ait été adopté par une femme = George Sand.


----------



## Le Païen

Un "jules" (du prénom Jules) signifiait autrefois un homme, un amant, un mari.  "C'est son jules."  On dirait aujourd'hui un mec.


----------



## Maître Capello

_George_ est également le surnom du *pilote automatique* dans un avion.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Il y a aussi l'expression « se faire appeler Georges » quand on a fait quelque chose de mal, c'est à dire se faire engueuler...


----------



## Calamitintin

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Il y a aussi l'expression « se faire appeler Georges » quand on a fait quelque chose de mal, c'est à dire se faire engueuler...


Ah oui ? Chez moi on dit se faire appeler Arthur !!!


----------



## Maître Capello

Calamitintin said:


> Ah oui ? Chez moi on dit se faire appeler Arthur !!!


Dans ce sens, j'aurais également dir _Arthur_ !


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Calamitintin said:


> Ah oui ? Chez moi on dit se faire appeler Arthur !!!





Maître Capello said:


> Dans ce sens, j'aurais également dit _Arthur_ !


Oups ! Vous devez avoir raison tous les deux ! 
En l'écrivant je me disais bien que quelque chose clochait ! 
C'est quoi alors se faire appeler Georges ? Se faire traiter de tapette (homosexuel) ? Ou ça n'existe pas du tout ?


----------



## Maître Capello

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> C'est quoi alors se faire appeler Georges ? Se faire traiter de tapette (homosexuel) ? Ou ça n'existe pas du tout ?


Aucune idée…


----------



## berserkR

il est tre possible que le prenom george ait une connotation qui soit pejorative comme celui de "jacques" par exemple, qui symbolise un homme du peuple, creux et depourvu de personnalite


----------



## berserkR

*Georges* est un prenom venant du grec ancien Γεώργιος et signifiant « celui qui travaille à la terre ». (wikipedia)


----------



## itka

Une info toute négative : je n'ai jamais entendu la moindre connotation pour le prénom Georges... sinon qu'évidemment, il n'est pas très à la mode actuellement... quoique..."Mais qu'est-ce qu'il a, ce Georges ?" pourrait bien le ramener bientôt dans les Maternelles...

J'explique, puisqu'il y a des gens qui ne connaissent pas : "Ce Georges" est une chanson actuelle d'Adamo.


----------

